# اسئلة عن الخطية الأصلية



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

> و هذا ما جعلني أسأل...و هل الإنسان يولد *نقياً* رغم الطبيعة *الفاسدة*؟



*الإجابة من داخل سؤالك عزيزى الفاضل*

*
كيف يكون الإنسان نقيا وطبيعته اصلا فاسدة ؟؟؟

هذا ما اتلكم فيه انا وشرحته ولكن يبدوا انك متفهم القاعدة ولم تطبقها

فالمولود يحمل الفساد وهذا الفساد ضد النقاوة* 


> و بالأكثر لماذا يقول الكتاب "ليس أحد بار و لو كانت حياته يوماً واحداً على الأرض"
> 
> هذا هو سر الالتباس عندي:
> أن الخطية لم تورث...فقط الطبيعة الفاسدة و لكن رغم ذلك كل إنسان خاطئ...


*
نعم ولو كان حياته يوما واحدا على الأرض لأن  الطبيعة نفسها فاسدة وليس له خطية والا يمكن لنا ان نقول ان الخارج من جرن المعمودية هو بار بر مطلق !!

الأية هنا تتكلم عن حياة الإنسان كلها ولا تتكلم عن الخطية الأصلية اساسا

فهى تقول لأن الطبيعة فاسدة فهذا أدى الى ان لايمكن ان يكون انسان الا وفعل خطية 

فعل فعل فعل*



*ملحوظة : اسأل كما تريد وكرر السؤال كما تريد الى ان تثبت الفكرة لديك*
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*الي مولكا / في العهد القديم كثيرا" مانقراء عن نوح وغيره يقول الله عنهم  وكان نوح بارا" في عيني الرب والأمثلة كثير ... أذا" الجسد يحمل الفساد هذا معقول ... لكن المسيح طهره بدمه الغالي الثمين أما الآية التي تذكر أنه ليس بارا" ليس ولا واحد ... فهذه صادقة لأن الأنسان بطبيعته الجسدية يرتكب الخطية مستسلما" لشهولته أى كانت دون التنبه لأنها خطية وهي طبيعة بشرية نصلي من أجلها بأستمرار أن يرحمنا الله منها وهو يستجيب آمين*


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *الإجابة من داخل سؤالك عزيزى الفاضل*
> 
> *
> كيف يكون الإنسان نقيا وطبيعته اصلا فاسدة ؟؟؟
> ...



بجد أشكرك كتير انك فصلت الموضوع و وفرت علي الجهد في إعادة كتابته...شكراً لتعبك...
و شكراً لتفهمك أني أحتاج لتكرار السؤال من زوايا أخرى لألم به...
فأنا - سواء صح أو خطأ - من النوع الذي أحب أن أفهم أي إجابة جيداً و من كل الجوانب...


تصور أنا فعلاً كنت أظن أن الخارج لتوه من المعمودية بار بر مطلق؟!
هل هذه الفكرة خطأ؟

ثانياً...سامحني لتكرار السؤال لكنك أغريتني...
أريد تأكيد على أن هذه النقط صحيحة:
1- الطبيعة الفاسدة (أي الميل للشر) تورث
2- الخطية ذاتها تخص الإنسان وحده و لا يحمل إنسان عقاب أبيه كما ورد في سفر حزقيال
3- إذاً كل إنسان منا مولود بطبيعة فاسدة، بمعنى أنه ميال للشر (و كل تصور فكر قلبه إنما هو شرير) و يجوع و يمرض و يموت...لكنه لا يحصد سوى عقاب خطاياه هو

بناء على هذا لدي سؤالين:
1- لماذا المولود (قبل المعمودية و الخليقة الجديدة) ليس باراً، رغم أنه لم يرتكب ذنباً بعد؟
2- المسيح هل ورث تلك الطبيعة و لكنه قدسها في جسده أم أنه لم يرثها حتى؟ و هل لهذا علاقة بكون جسده قابل للموت و الجوع و عطش و الحزن؟ و إن لم يرث شيئاً ما، فكيف لم يرثه؟

3- "شابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية" - هل كل شيء تتضمن الطبيعة الفاسدة القابلة للموت و و ...لكنه لم يخطئ رغم وجوده فيها؟

تعبتك معايا معلش


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 ديسمبر 2009)

> تصور أنا فعلاً كنت أظن أن الخارج لتوه من المعمودية بار بر مطلق؟!
> هل هذه الفكرة خطأ؟


المعمودية .. هى التحرر من سلطان الشيطان .. الام بتقول ( اجحدك ايها الشيطان )
واعلان بنوة لله



> 1- الطبيعة الفاسدة (أي الميل للشر) تورث


نعم ( لو كنت تريد الدليل من الكتاب ..اخبرنى )



> 2- الخطية ذاتها تخص الإنسان وحده و لا يحمل إنسان عقاب أبيه كما ورد في سفر حزقيال


بالطبع .. 


> 3- إذاً كل إنسان منا مولود بطبيعة فاسدة، بمعنى أنه ميال للشر (و كل تصور فكر قلبه إنما هو شرير) و يجوع و يمرض و يموت...لكنه لا يحصد سوى عقاب خطاياه هو


بالطبع ( يجازى كل واحد حسب اعماله )



> بناء على هذا لدي سؤالين:
> 1- لماذا المولود (قبل المعمودية و الخليقة الجديدة) ليس باراً، رغم أنه لم يرتكب ذنباً بعد؟


لانه وارث لطبيعة فاسدة .. والنتيجة انه سيخطأ بمجرد ان يعرف كيف يخطئ .


> 2- المسيح هل ورث تلك الطبيعة و لكنه قدسها في جسده أم أنه لم يرثها حتى؟ و هل لهذا علاقة بكون جسده قابل للموت و الجوع و عطش و الحزن؟ و إن لم يرث شيئاً ما، فكيف لم يرثه؟


 
المسيح ليس من زرع بشر .. لذا لم يرث اى طبيعة فاسدة 
انظر
*Gen 1:27 ​*​فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ. ​الانسان كانت صورته .. نقيه ( على صورة الله)
 جاء المسيح .. بعد حلول الروح فى رحم العذراء .. ( العذراء كانت مجرد وعاء للمسيح ) كالشورية و شجرة موسى
المسيح جاء .. لكى ما يرجع لنا هذة الصورة والتى مان ادم قد اخذها بعد الخطية


> 3- "شابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية" - هل كل شيء تتضمن الطبيعة الفاسدة القابلة للموت و و ...لكنه لم يخطئ رغم وجوده فيها؟


بالطبع لا  .. فالمسيح لم يولد بزرع بشر ..
المقصود هو الكيان البشرى .. فهو انسان كامل


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 ديسمبر 2009)

> المسيح جاء .. لكى ما يرجع لنا هذة الصورة والتى مان ادم قد اخذها بعد الخطية


تصحيح : المسيح جاء .. لكى ما يرجع لنا هذة الصورة القديمة والتى كان عليها ادم قبل الخطية



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> تصور أنا فعلاً كنت أظن أن الخارج لتوه من المعمودية بار بر مطلق؟!
> هل هذه الفكرة خطأ؟


*

ذكرتنى بأيام جميلة عزيزى وسوف اقل لك ما فيها من خبرات

أكيد الفكرة دى ( بر مطلق ) خطأ سواء قبل او بعد المعمودية ( هذا لا إختلاف عليه )

ولكن عندما كنت صغيرا كنت اسأل اسألة محرجة وقوية جدا للآباء والآباء الأساقفة

قلت له ( نحن نقول انه لا يوجد انسان واحد على الأرض بلا خطية حتى لو كانت حياته يوم واحدا فقط ولكن ماذا يحدث انه لو كانت حياته -مثلا- 41 يوم ؟؟؟؟ ( اى بعد خروجه من المعمودية مباشرة ) ؟؟؟؟

فأفهمنى الأمر كله الذى كان ملتبسا لدى

وقال لى معنى انه ليس بارا ولو كانت حياته يوما واحدا انه لا يمكن ان يكون ذو طبيعة بارة ولا لمدة لحظة واحدة لأنه يولد اصلا بالطبيعة الفاسدة

بمعنى ان البر الذى هنا ليس ضد الخطية فقط !

بل أيضا هذا البر ضده الطبيعة الفاسدة سواء كنت مخطئ أم لا

فالإنسان يولد وفى اول لحظة فى حياته لا يكون بارا ليس لأنه يحمل خطية او فعلا خطية بل لأنه مولود بالطبيعة الضعيفة التى أخذناها من الأبوين الأولين فعندما نتبرر فى المعمودية تصبح طبيعتنا ليست بارة بل قد أخذت رتبتها الأولى فى السماح لها ان تتبرر طيلة حياتها


بمعنى ان المعمودية تعطى للإنسان خاصية وإمكانية الرجوع الى الحالة الأولى التى خلقنا عليها

اتمنى ان تكون هذة النقطة واضحة
*


> ثانياً...سامحني لتكرار السؤال لكنك أغريتني...
> أريد تأكيد على أن هذه النقط صحيحة:
> 1- الطبيعة الفاسدة (أي الميل للشر) تورث
> 2- الخطية ذاتها تخص الإنسان وحده و لا يحمل إنسان عقاب أبيه كما ورد في سفر حزقيال
> 3- إذاً كل إنسان منا مولود بطبيعة فاسدة، بمعنى أنه ميال للشر (و كل تصور فكر قلبه إنما هو شرير) و يجوع و يمرض و يموت...لكنه لا يحصد سوى عقاب خطاياه هو



*صحيح
*


> 1- لماذا المولود (قبل المعمودية و الخليقة الجديدة) ليس باراً، رغم أنه لم يرتكب ذنباً بعد؟


*
لأنه يحمل الطبيعة الفاسدة ولأن البر ليس معناه انه بلا خطية فعلية بل يعنى انه بلا إمكانية للخطية 

وطالما هذا ليس متوفرا فيكون كل البشر لا يصلون الى البر المطلق
*


> 2- المسيح هل ورث تلك الطبيعة و لكنه قدسها في جسده أم أنه لم يرثها حتى؟


*المسيح لم يرث تلك الطبيعة فى نفسه لأنه لم يولد بطريقة طبيعية ولكنها حمل عنا كل هذا ( الحزن ، و و و و و و و ) بسبب بشريته الكاملة والتى نتج عنها انه يبكى ويفرح  و و و و و و*



> و هل لهذا علاقة بكون جسده قابل للموت و الجوع و عطش و الحزن؟


*لا ، هذا ليس له علاقة بفساد الطبيعة بل له علاقة بالكينونة الإنسانية فهى اصلا معرضة للتأثيرات النفسية العادية

فأدم قبل ان يخطئ أحس بالوحدة ولهذا خلق له الله حواء كمعين نظير له بل وايضا حواء قبل ان تخطئ هى وآدم كانا يشتهون الثمرات ويأكلونها

فالكتاب يوضح هنا الفرق بين طبيعة الإثنان قبل وبعد السقوط

ولهذا سألنى مرة أد الأخوة المسلمون وقال لى " انتم تقولون ان المسيح انسان كامل فهل يعنى هذا انه كان يشتهى النساء ؟ " 
فرددت عليه وقلت بالطبع لا لأن اشتهاء النساء ليست طبيعة بشرية بل هى طبيعة ناتجة عن السقوط وبدأت فقط بالفترة بعد السقوط
فآدم كانت معه إمرته عريانة ولكنها فى نظره ليست عريانه

*


> و إن لم يرث شيئاً ما، فكيف لم يرثه؟


*
لم يرثه لأنه اتى من طريق آخر من الآب والروح القدس

فحتى الإنسانة الذى تدخلت فى ولادته بإرادته ( امه مريم العذراء ) حل عليها الروح القدس وطهر مستودعها لأن المسيح يحمل خطايا العالم ولكنه لا يحمل اى فساد فى طبيعته هو
*


> 3- "شابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية" - هل كل شيء تتضمن الطبيعة الفاسدة القابلة للموت و و ...لكنه لم يخطئ رغم وجوده فيها؟


*

عزيزى الخطية ليست فقط ان ترتكب ذنب بل هى إمكانية الخطية نفسها

فالمسيح لم يكن لدية تلك الإمكانية لكونه قدوس بلا خطية وإنما اخذ الطبيعة الفاسدة ليس فيه بل له

بمعنى انه اقترضها من الأنسان وقدم بها الخلاص
 بمعنى انه خلص الجسد الذى أخطأ قديما

فكما ان آدم أخطأ وكان فى نفس الوقت ذا طبيعة طاهرة ثم أخطأ فالمسيح أخذ هذة الطبيعة الطاهرة ( بتقديس مستودع العذراء ) وقدم بها المستحيل وهو ان يكون الإنسان بارا بلا خطية سؤاء كانت فعليه ام مجرد الإمكانية

فالخطية ذاتها ليست إمكانية بل هى عدم أمكانية


فمثلا الذى يشرب الخمور هل نقول عليه انه قادر على الخطية أم نقول انه غير قادر على إبطال الخمور ؟؟؟*

*تفضل ..*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *الي مولكا / في العهد القديم كثيرا" مانقراء عن نوح وغيره يقول الله عنهم  وكان نوح بارا" في عيني الرب والأمثلة كثير ... أذا" الجسد يحمل الفساد هذا معقول ... لكن المسيح طهره بدمه الغالي الثمين أما الآية التي تذكر أنه ليس بارا" ليس ولا واحد ... فهذه صادقة لأن الأنسان بطبيعته الجسدية يرتكب الخطية مستسلما" لشهولته أى كانت دون التنبه لأنها خطية وهي طبيعة بشرية نصلي من أجلها بأستمرار أن يرحمنا الله منها وهو يستجيب آمين*



*عزيزى اهلا بك معنا ضمن اخوتك الصغار


فعل كلامك صحيح ولكن هل يمكن ان تقل لى ما معنى ان المسيح طهر نوح بدمه ؟
*​


----------



## roanyashry (21 ديسمبر 2009)

فقط اردت ان اوضح الموضوع بمثل بسيط

طبق معدني يقدم عليه الطعام بشكل نظيف . و حدث ان الطبق المعدنى أكله الصدأ فهذا سيجعله غير صالح لتقديم طعاما نظيفا الا لو ابدلنا طبيعته التى قد أكلها الصدأ حتى يكون طبقا يصلح ن نقدم عليه الطعام ولا يلوث الطعام
فالحل هو ابدال الطبيعة التى قد صدأت وليس فى محاولة تقديم طعاما نظيفا عليه كثيرا

أدم عندما خلق كان شخصا صالحا بارا لم يعرف خطية . الى ان عرف الخطية وتغيرت طبيعته الطاهرة واصبحت طبيعته فاسدة فلا ينفع ان هذا الشخص يقدم اعمالا صالحة لان اعماله الصالحة فى الحقيقة تلوسها طبيعته الفاسدة ( اش 64:6 وقد صرنا كلنا كنجس وكثوب عدة كل اعمال برنا وقد ذبلنا كورقة وآثامنا كريح تحملنا)
فالحل هو تغيير الطبيعة ذاتها التى دخلت اليها الخطية قبل ان نقدم اعمالا صالحة لتقبل لدي الله 

واخيرا الاخ رشيد قد تكلم فى موضوع الخطية الاصلية فى حلقة على موقعه على الرابط التالي :-

http://www.islamexplained.com/DaringQuestionEpisode138/tabid/1447/Default.aspx


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

http://dq.islamexplained.com/dq138_L.wmv​


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2009)

كلام رائع و عميق أخي العزيز مولكا...لن أرد حالاً..أريد أن أتأمل و أتمعن...و قد فهمت معظمه و أعجبت به لكن دعني أقرأه أكثر من مرة لأعرف بالضبط أين النقطة الباقية لأسأل فيها...

تحياتي و الرب معك


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*تحت امرك منتظر اسئلتك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

_*الي مولكا / 
لا أقصد هنا المسيح طهر نوح بدمه ولكن المقصود الجسد ( أى جسد ) وأشكرك علي أهتمامك والتدقيق في المعاني واقرائي السطر اللي بعد كلمة ( نوح ) تجدي أنني أتكلم بعد ذلك عن الجسد .... الرب يبارك أيمانك آمين
*_


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _*الي مولكا /
> لا أقصد هنا المسيح طهر نوح بدمه ولكن المقصود الجسد ( أى جسد ) وأشكرك علي أهتمامك والتدقيق في المعاني واقرائي السطر اللي بعد كلمة ( نوح ) تجدي أنني أتكلم بعد ذلك عن الجسد .... الرب يبارك أيمانك آمين
> *_




*ربنا يباركك عزيزى*​
*فقط ملحوظة صغيرة : انا رجل ...*




​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

_*أسف جدا" يا أخ مولكا وأشكرك علي التنبيه والرب معك علي الدوام .... المهم المعني وصل *_


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *
> 
> ذكرتنى بأيام جميلة عزيزى وسوف اقل لك ما فيها من خبرات
> 
> *​



ههههه....بس أنا لست صغيراً هكذا...أنا سني 22 سنة 



molka molkan قال:


> *
> أكيد الفكرة دى ( بر مطلق ) خطأ سواء قبل او بعد المعمودية ( هذا لا إختلاف عليه )
> *​



أعتقد سأسأل في هذه النقطة...لكن دعنا نكمل



molka molkan قال:


> *
> وقال لى معنى انه ليس بارا ولو كانت حياته يوما واحدا انه لا يمكن ان يكون ذو طبيعة بارة ولا لمدة لحظة واحدة لأنه يولد اصلا بالطبيعة الفاسدة
> 
> بمعنى ان البر الذى هنا ليس ضد الخطية فقط !
> ...



آااااااااااه .... فهمت الآن...إذاً البر ليس فقط ألا نخطئ، بل أيضاً أن تكون طبيعتنا سامية غير ميالة للشر



molka molkan قال:


> *
> فالإنسان يولد وفى اول لحظة فى حياته لا يكون بارا ليس لأنه يحمل خطية او فعلا خطية بل لأنه مولود بالطبيعة الضعيفة التى أخذناها من الأبوين الأولين فعندما نتبرر فى المعمودية تصبح طبيعتنا ليست بارة بل قد أخذت رتبتها الأولى فى السماح لها ان تتبرر طيلة حياتها
> 
> بمعنى ان المعمودية تعطى للإنسان خاصية وإمكانية الرجوع الى الحالة الأولى التى خلقنا عليها
> ...



و لكن حسبما أفهم أن المسيح جاء و عاش 33 سنة ليرينا كيف نحيا بالقداسة...
و ذلك معناه حسب ما أفهم أن المسيح كان أمامه أن يخطئ و عرض عليه الشر (تجارب ابليس) و لكنه رفض لقداسته...بمعنى أن البر لا يتعارض مع إمكانية الخطأ...أليس كذلك؟



molka molkan قال:


> *
> المسيح لم يرث تلك الطبيعة فى نفسه لأنه لم يولد بطريقة طبيعية ولكنها حمل عنا كل هذا ( الحزن ، و و و و و و و ) بسبب بشريته الكاملة والتى نتج عنها انه يبكى ويفرح  و و و و و و
> *​



همممم...لكن قبل السقوط لم يكن آدم يجوع أو يمرض أو يموت..فكيف نفسر أن جسد المسيح قابل للموت؟



molka molkan قال:


> *
> لم يرثه لأنه اتى من طريق آخر من الآب والروح القدس
> 
> فحتى الإنسانة الذى تدخلت فى ولادته بإرادته ( امه مريم العذراء ) حل عليها الروح القدس وطهر مستودعها لأن المسيح يحمل خطايا العالم ولكنه لا يحمل اى فساد فى طبيعته هو
> ...



حسناً لكن النقطة التي أتمنى فهمها هي: لماذا ميلاده دون زرع بشر يمنع انتقال الطبيعة الفاسدة و لكنه لا يمنع أن يكون منا و مثلنا بالضبط، إنساناً كاملاً؟ و أعتقد يكون جميل لو ربطتها بالسؤال المضاد: لماذا كان يجب أن يولد و لم يخلق لنفسه جسداً (أو بالأصح ناسوتاً) كما خلق جسداً لآدم من قبل؟




molka molkan قال:


> *[font=comic sans
> [font=comic sans ms]
> 
> عزيزى الخطية ليست فقط ان ترتكب ذنب بل هى إمكانية الخطية نفسها
> ...


*

بصراحة لست موافقاً تماماً على هذه النقطة و أحتاج امناقشتها...هناك إمكانية للخطأ و لكنه لن يفعل لأنه قدوس...لكن الطبيعة الإنسانية معروض أمامها الخطأ دائماً...و أعتقد أنه نفس موقف السؤال اللاهوتي: هل الله يقدر أن يخطئ، إن كان القادر على كل شيء؟ و أظن الإجابة المريحة هي: نعم، يمكنه أن يخطئ، لكنه لن يفعل...لأنه أقوى من أن يغريه الشر



molka molkan قال:



[font=comic sans
بمعنى انه اقترضها من الأنسان وقدم بها الخلاص
 بمعنى انه خلص الجسد الذى أخطأ قديما

فكما ان آدم أخطأ وكان فى نفس الوقت ذا طبيعة طاهرة ثم أخطأ فالمسيح أخذ هذة الطبيعة الطاهرة ( بتقديس مستودع العذراء ) وقدم بها المستحيل وهو ان يكون الإنسان بارا بلا خطية سؤاء كانت فعليه ام مجرد الإمكانية

فالخطية ذاتها ليست إمكانية بل هى عدم أمكانية


فمثلا الذى يشرب الخمور هل نقول عليه انه قادر على الخطية أم نقول انه غير قادر على إبطال الخمور ؟؟؟[/color]​

أنقر للتوسيع...




molka molkan قال:



[/font]

تفضل ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه الجزئية جميلة و أعتقد أن فيها الإجابة على معظم تساؤلاتي...لكن اسمح لي أتثاقل و أطلب توضيح النقط التي طلبتها في ضوء ما قلت...

شكراً أخي مولكا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*( قبل البدء اريد ان اوضح ان ردى هذا خاص بى ورد من الآباء ولكنى لن اعرض المراجع لكى لا ينفلب الموضوع الى بحث ولكن إن شك احد فى كلمة من كلامى عليه ان يطلب من ىالمرجع الآبائى وسوف اكون مسرورا لتنفيذ طلبه )

( هذة المقدمة للرد على من اتهمنى بالخطأ اللاهوتى )*



*

سلام ونعمة ملك السلام الذى كلمنا فى صور وانواع شتى وأخيرا كلمنا فى ابنه الوحيد الكملة الأزلى


ربنا يباركك أخى الحبيب

*


> *بصراحة لا أفهم بالضبط ماذا تقصد ب "تتبرر"... و ماذا تقصد بأن المعمودية تعطينا إمكانية الرجوع؟*


*
نتبرر اى نموت مع المسيح ونقوم معه فى المعمودية المقدسة ونصبح لنا القدرة على ان نكون قديسين كما هو قدوس

المعمودية تعطينا المسيحية وتعطينا ان نكون ابناء لله 
فمكتوب 
ان المعمودية شئ اساسى واولى لدخول الحياة الأبدية كما انه تمثل الموت مع المسيح والقيامة معه كما قال البابا شنودة الثالث ادام الله قداسته علينا ، ان فى المعمودية يموت الإنسان مع المسيح ويقوم معه فيشترك بقبوله فى الصليب ويعلن قبوله للمسيح مصلوبا من أجله ليعمل عنا خطايانا

*


> *آدم نفسه أخطأ و هو في الطبيعة البارة...
> 
> فهل تقصد أننا بعد المعمودية يمكننا أن نتوب...فنعود للحالة الأولى إلى أن نخطئ ثانية (كما أخطأ آدم يوماً ما) و هكذا؟*


*
تقريبا هذا ما اقصده

وما أؤكد عليه ان المعمودية تمنحنا ان نكون ابناء الله وبذلك يرجعنا الى رتبتنا الأولى كما نقول فى الق
اس الإلهى
*


> * لكن الرسول بولس قال أنه حتى بعد المعمودية نعمل الشر الذي لسنا نريد أن نعمله...*



*لم يقل اننا نعمل الشر بل قال انه تكون فينا ميول للشر حيث قال*

*قال الرسول بولس *

*14- فاننا نعلم ان الناموس روحي و اما انا فجسدي مبيع تحت الخطية.
 15- لاني لست اعرف ما انا افعله اذ لست افعل ما اريده بل ما ابغضه فاياه افعل.
 16- فان كنت افعل ما لست اريده فاني اصادق الناموس انه حسن.
 17- فالان لست بعد افعل ذلك انا بل الخطية الساكنة في.
 18- فاني اعلم انه ليس ساكن في اي في جسدي شيء صالح لان الارادة حاضرة عندي و اما ان افعل الحسنى فلست اجد.
 19- لاني لست افعل الصالح الذي اريده بل الشر الذي لست اريده فاياه افعل.
 20- فان كنت ما لست اريده اياه افعل فلست بعد افعله انا بل الخطية الساكنة في.
 21- اذا اجد الناموس لي حينما اريد ان افعل الحسنى ان الشر حاضر عندي.
 22- فاني اسر بناموس الله بحسب الانسان الباطن.
 23- و لكني ارى ناموسا اخر في اعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني و يسبيني الى ناموس الخطية الكائن في اعضائي.
 24- ويحي انا الانسان الشقي من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت.
*

*كان الرسول بولس هنا يوضح لنا بصورة ممتاذة و معجزة الفرق بين الناموس فى تعامله معنا كخطاة والنعمة التى فى يسوع المسيح وتعاملنا معنا كخطاة

فأنه يتكلم عن ان الجسد يشتهى ضد الروح والروح تشتهى ضد الجسد فهذا صراع بين الروح والجسد فى الفوز بالإنسان

فالكلام هنا ليس على المعمودية 

*


> *أرجو توضيح تلك النقطة:
> - الفرق بين الطبيعتين
> - ماذا تعطينا المعمودية بالضبط و لماذا حتى بعد المعمودية نميل للشر
> *




*
ارجو توضيح اى طبيعتين لأننا تكلمنا عن اكثر من اثنين واسف لعدم التركيز

بالنسبة للمعمودية سوف أؤجل الكلام فيها حتى تقل لى هل انا ردتت على هذة النقطة فى هذة المداخلة اعلاه ام تريد توضيح 
*


> و لكن حسبما أفهم أن المسيح جاء و عاش 33 سنة ليرينا كيف نحيا بالقداسة...
> و ذلك معناه حسب ما أفهم أن المسيح كان أمامه أن يخطئ و عرض عليه الشر (تجارب ابليس) و لكنه رفض لقداسته...بمعنى أن البر لا يتعارض مع إمكانية الخطأ...أليس كذلك؟


*
لقد فهمتنى بالخطأ

المسيح لم يعطينا دفعة واحدة ان نكون قديسين بل قال لنا ان نجاهد حتى نصل الى مراحل ثم مراحل ثم مراحل وليس مرة واحدة

فالمسيح هو القدوس وعلمنا اننا نكون قديسين له ولكنه لم يجبرنا على القداسة


المسيح لم يكن امامه ان يخطئ لأنه ليس فيه شر عل ىلى الإطلاق 

فمجرد إمكانية الشر هى ضعف فى الطبيعة وحدث هذا منذ سقوط آدم وحواء فأصبحت الطبيعة ضعيفة لكن المسيح ليس هكذا لأنه لم يولد من زرع بشر

المسيح لم يرفض الخطية فحسب ، بل انه لم يناقشها اساسا فهو القدوس المطبق القداسة

وكما يقول قداسة ابابا شنودة الثالث ان مجرد التفكير فى الشر هو شر فى حد ذاته
*


> همممم...لكن قبل السقوط لم يكن آدم يجوع أو يمرض أو يموت..فكيف نفسر أن جسد المسيح قابل للموت؟


*
اعتقد انك تريد عقد مقارنة بين موت المسيح ومت آدم

والحل بسيط جدا عزيزى

ان المسيح لم يأتى فى جسدنا قبل السقوط !

بل اتى بعد السقوط فهو أخذ الجسد القابل للسقوط وجعله

ليس موت لعبيدك بل هو انتقال 
ورد آدم الى رتبته الأولى*

*ملحوظة : هذة النقطة عميقة جدا ارجو قرأتها بتمعن لعدم اساءة فهمى ( كما فعل البعض )*



> حسناً لكن النقطة التي أتمنى فهمها هي: *لماذا ميلاده دون زرع بشر يمنع انتقال الطبيعة الفاسدة* و *لكنه لا يمنع أن يكون منا و مثلنا بالضبط، إنساناً كاملاً؟* و أعتقد يكون جميل لو ربطتها بالسؤال المضاد: لماذا كان يجب أن يولد و لم يخلق لنفسه جسداً (أو بالأصح ناسوتاً) كما خلق جسداً لآدم من قبل؟


*

الإجابة بسيطة جدا : ميلاده دون زرع بشر يمنع انتقال الطبيعة الفاسدة له لأن البشر هم الذين فسدت طبيعتهم فقط فطالما ابتعد عنهم ( فى الحبل به ) يصبح ابتعد عن الطبيعة الفاسدة التى فيهم

والمسيح كما قال الملاك آتى من طريقين

الروح القدس يحل عليك
و 

قوة العلى تظللك

فهنا الروح القدس طهر العذراء فلم يعد الحبل بالمسيح يجعله فى طبيعة فاسدة

وقوة العلى اى الآب

اى ايضا ليس فيه تدخل بشرى

فمن اين يأتى له الطبيعة الفاسدة إذا ؟؟

السؤال الثانى
*



> بصراحة لست موافقاً تماماً على هذه النقطة و أحتاج امناقشتها...هناك إمكانية للخطأ و لكنه لن يفعل لأنه قدوس...لكن الطبيعة الإنسانية معروض أمامها الخطأ دائماً...و أعتقد أنه نفس موقف السؤال اللاهوتي: هل الله يقدر أن يخطئ، إن كان القادر على كل شيء؟ و أظن الإجابة المريحة هي: نعم، يمكنه أن يخطئ، لكنه لن يفعل...لأنه أقوى من أن يغريه الشر


*أووووووووووووووو

لم اكن اتوقع هذا

حسنا عزيزى 
ركز معى قليلا

انت سألت وقلت " هل الله يستطيع ان يخطى " ؟؟؟

والرد من فم قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث نفسه وليس منى انا الحقير

قال قداسة البابا : انه لا يجوز السؤال هكذا من الناحية المنطقية لأن الخطية نفسها هى عدم قدرة وليست قدرة 

فمصلا الذى يشرب الخمور فهل نقول عليه

انه يستطيع ان يشرب الخمور أم نقول انه لا ستطيع ان يمنع نفسة عن الخمور ؟؟؟؟

فالخطية نفسها هى عدم مقدرة ( على ترك الشئ ) وليست مقدرة فى ذاتها


نقطتك الثانية هى انه هناك إمكانية للخطأ وانا تعجبت جدا من هذة الجملة

ولن اشرحها لك قبل ان اسحب هذا الفكر من عقلك تماما وهذا سيكون عن طريق سؤال لك

وهو


ما هو الشئ الذى كان يمكن ان يخطئ فيه رب المجد يسوع ؟؟؟

طبعا هو سؤال استنكارى مطلوب منك الإجابة عليه

( حتى لا يفهم البعض ( كما فهموا ) إنى اهرطق )

*​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> *أووووووووووووووو*
> 
> *قال قداسة البابا : انه لا يجوز السؤال هكذا من الناحية المنطقية لأن الخطية نفسها هى عدم قدرة وليست قدرة *
> *فمصلا الذى يشرب الخمور فهل نقول عليه*
> ...


*راااااااائع... راااااااائع... راااااااائع...*
*واروع من رائع...*
*الرب يباركك حبيبي في الرب يسوع...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

christianbible5 قال:


> *راااااااائع... راااااااائع... راااااااائع...*
> *واروع من رائع...*
> *الرب يباركك حبيبي في الرب يسوع...*




*ربنا يبارك لنا فى قداسة البابا مفتاح العلم والعلوم الذى اعشقه بكل كيانى والذى علمنى كيف اتمسك بالعقيدة ضد هراطقة القرن الواحد والعشرين والذين يتهموا العلماء فالهرطقات


ربنا يباركك

وارجو قراءة الرد قبل الحذف !
*​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *( قبل البدء اريد ان اوضح ان ردى هذا خاص بى ورد من الآباء ولكنى لن اعرض المراجع لكى لا ينفلب الموضوع الى بحث ولكن إن شك احد فى كلمة من كلامى عليه ان يطلب من ىالمرجع الآبائى وسوف اكون مسرورا لتنفيذ طلبه )
> 
> ( هذة المقدمة للرد على من اتهمنى بالخطأ اللاهوتى )*
> 
> ...




بجد فعلاً رائع رااااائع...

كان هناك نقاط نسيت ارتباطها بهذا الموضوع..و جيد انك أثرتها في موضعها:

1- أن الروح القدس طهر أحشاء العذراء مريم...
2- أن الخطية هي عدم قدرة و ليست قدرة...هذه الإجابة فعلاً في الصميم
3- تسألني (مستنكراً) فيم كان يمكن أن يخطئ يسوع - حاشا له-....و أرد بالطبع و لا أي شيء...فهو ابن الله...إنما فقط كنت أحاول فهم ما معنى أنه قدس ذاته من أجلنا...

أعجبتني جداً جملة أنه قدم المستحيل إذ عاش كاملاً بجسدنا البشري...المستحيل تحقق بكون الله إنساناً

فقط لي سؤال على نقطة: الطبائع و ما تفعله المعمودية بالضبط...
تقول تكلمنا عن أكثر من طبيعة...فما هي؟
و من أي طبيعة منها تنقلنا المعمودية إلى أي طبيعة أخرى؟

ثانياً: يعني المسيح أمكن أن يموت لأنه أخذ جسداً بعد السقوط...و مع ذلك لم يرث الخطية..
لا أعرف لماذا جسده مائت رغم أنه لم يرث الطبيعة الفاسدة...

و أخيراً: تقصد أن بولس الرسول كان يتحدث عن العهد القديم؟


بجد أشكر الرب على الكلام الرائع الذي يرسله لي على لسانك

منتظر بشوق


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> و أخيراً: تقصد أن بولس الرسول كان يتحدث عن العهد القديم؟


*
حبيبى انا اكرة التفسير الشخصى بل وارفضه من نفسى تجاة نفسى ولذلك فأنا منكب على تفاسير حتى يمكننى ان اقول انى أقرأ التفاسير اكثر من الكتاب المقدس نفسه لأنى أؤمن ان كل آياته بها كنوز مازالت تنفتح لنا فأنا لا امرر اى أية دون ان اعرف كل ما قيل فيها من جهة الأباء الأولين بل والأخرون واستوفيها حتى من الشبهات المقدمة نحوها ولذلك حزنت جدا حينما وصفنى أحد الأعضاء انى أخطأت خطأ لاهوتى اى انى هرطقت ومع انى لدى كل كلمة انطقها من اعلى مراتب التفاسير والشروحات الا انه لم يقبل التفاسير بل قبل انه يقول لى انى أخطأت فقط

نرجع لموضعنا الأساسى
*


> و أخيراً: تقصد أن بولس الرسول كان يتحدث عن العهد القديم؟


*
حبيبى انا لم افسر ولم اقصد شئ 

بل الآية صرحة جدا انظر
*

*( قبل البدء اريد ان اوضح ان ردى هذا خاص بى ورد من الآباء ولكنى لن اعرض المراجع لكى لا ينفلب الموضوع الى بحث ولكن إن شك احد فى كلمة من كلامى عليه ان يطلب من ىالمرجع الآبائى وسوف اكون مسرورا لتنفيذ طلبه )

( هذة المقدمة للرد على من اتهمنى بالخطأ اللاهوتى )





سلام ونعمة ملك السلام الذى كلمنا فى صور وانواع شتى وأخيرا كلمنا فى ابنه الوحيد الكملة الأزلى


ربنا يباركك أخى الحبيب



نتبرر اى نموت مع المسيح ونقوم معه فى المعمودية المقدسة ونصبح لنا القدرة على ان نكون قديسين كما هو قدوس

المعمودية تعطينا المسيحية وتعطينا ان نكون ابناء لله 
فمكتوب 
ان المعمودية شئ اساسى واولى لدخول الحياة الأبدية كما انه تمثل الموت مع المسيح والقيامة معه كما قال البابا شنودة الثالث ادام الله قداسته علينا ، ان فى المعمودية يموت الإنسان مع المسيح ويقوم معه فيشترك بقبوله فى الصليب ويعلن قبوله للمسيح مصلوبا من أجله ليعمل عنا خطايانا




تقريبا هذا ما اقصده

وما أؤكد عليه ان المعمودية تمنحنا ان نكون ابناء الله وبذلك يرجعنا الى رتبتنا الأولى كما نقول فى الق
اس الإلهى



لم يقل اننا نعمل الشر بل قال انه تكون فينا ميول للشر حيث قال

**قال الرسول بولس 

14- فاننا نعلم ان الناموس روحي و اما انا فجسدي مبيع تحت الخطية.
 15- لاني لست اعرف ما انا افعله اذ لست افعل ما اريده بل ما ابغضه فاياه افعل.
 16- فان كنت افعل ما لست اريده فاني اصادق الناموس انه حسن.
 17- فالان لست بعد افعل ذلك انا بل الخطية الساكنة في.
 18- فاني اعلم انه ليس ساكن في اي في جسدي شيء صالح لان الارادة حاضرة عندي و اما ان افعل الحسنى فلست اجد.
 19- لاني لست افعل الصالح الذي اريده بل الشر الذي لست اريده فاياه افعل.
 20- فان كنت ما لست اريده اياه افعل فلست بعد افعله انا بل الخطية الساكنة في.
 21- اذا اجد الناموس لي حينما اريد ان افعل الحسنى ان الشر حاضر عندي.
 22- فاني اسر بناموس الله بحسب الانسان الباطن.
 23- و لكني ارى ناموسا اخر في اعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني و يسبيني الى ناموس الخطية الكائن في اعضائي.
 24- ويحي انا الانسان الشقي من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت.*​


*لو تأكدت قل لى انها وصلت الفكرة كاملة !!*



> ثانياً: يعني المسيح أمكن أن يموت لأنه أخذ جسداً بعد السقوط...و مع ذلك لم يرث الخطية..
> لا أعرف لماذا جسده مائت رغم أنه لم يرث الطبيعة الفاسدة...


*
عزيزى يبدو ان هذة النقطة لم تصل اليك بعد مع انها بسيطة جدا

سوف اتبع اسلوبى الشخصى لإيصال الفكرة

الأن الإنسان قبل السقوط صفاته : لا يموت وغير خاطئ فعليا
الإنسان بعد السقوط : يموت وخاطئ بل لأنه خاطئ
المسيح بعد السقوط ( سقوط آدم طبعا ) : لم يأخذ الجسد الخاطئ ولم يكن فى طبيعة فاسدة لأنه اصلا لم يأتى بطريقة طبيعية اى انه لم يتصل بمصدر الفساد لأن الروح القدس طهر مستودع ام النور ( التى تظهر الآن ) ولكن الجسد الذى أخذه هو جسد محكوم عليها من قبل بالموت بسبب الخطية ولكن نجد المعادلة الصعبة هنا ان المسيح بلا خطية فكيف نحل المعادلة ؟؟

بسيطة

المسيح أخذ طبيعتنا الفاسدة ( الناسوت ) بغير فساد فيه هو (لانه غير فاسد) وقدم بها الخلاص واقامها

فانت تعرف جيدا شروط الفادى وهى من ضمنها ان يكون بلا خطية لأن الذى بخطية يموت عن نفسه

فالموضوع هنا قسمان قسم بشرى أخطأ وبالتالى استحق الموت
والقسم الآخر لم يخطئ ( المسيح ) وأخذ بإرادته هذة الطبيعة الساقطة ليقيمها

اعطى لك مثال بسيط

لاعب كرة قدم حرييييييييف اوى اوى اوى شاف فرقة بتتغلب فى ماتش 50 - 0 وشاف ان حالة اللاعبون النفسة سيئة جدا جدا جدا فحزن وقرر انه هايلبس فانلة الفريق المغلوب ويلعب له ويغلب الفريق الذى فاز اولا

فالفانلة هنا هى هذا الجسد

واما الطبيعة الفاسدة فهى عضوية هذا اللاعب فى الفريق 
إذ ان اللاعب ليس مقيدا فى الفريق ( المسيح فى الطبيعة البشرية ) ولكنه أمر وقتى لبس الفانلة ( الجسد ) وقام بتقديم الفور للفريق الذى لعب له بأنه هو الذى جعله يفوز وبالتالى رفع من حالة اللاعبون المعنوية



سامحنى كدة الموضوع قلب ماتشات

ههههههه*

*عندما تصل هذة النقطة ننتقل الى أخرى*​


----------



## omar210 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لاجابتك يا نيو مان هل الله ضعف امام ادم فى سبيل حبه لكم واثبت ان ادم اقوى من الرب 

الذنب لا يورث

بالعقل كده لو كان الذنب يورث يبقى مش هيبقى فيه غير النار وبس لان كل واحد بقى هيدفع ثمن غلطة غيره


وهنبقى فى الدنيا عاشيين فى غابه وده الى بيحصل دلوقتى فى معظم الحالات لما تلاقى فقير بيدفع ثمن 

غلطة واحد غنى ولو الذنب يورث لكان الابناء ورثوا ذنوب ابائهم


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الاهوت و الناسوت ؟ بتفصيل اكتر*



omar210 قال:


> بالنسبة لاجابتك يا نيو مان هل الله ضعف امام ادم فى سبيل حبه لكم واثبت ان ادم اقوى من الرب
> 
> الذنب لا يورث
> 
> ...


 

وهل قلنا ان الذنب يورث ،او ان المسيح ورث ذنبا ؟؟

المسيح بريء وطاهر وبار ، وهو مات بدلا عنّا ، بالفداء 

صعب تفهم يعني ايه واحد يموت فداء عن آخر ؟؟

يعني مثال بسيط ، لو اب شايف ابنه عمل غلطة وح يموت بسببها ، هل يقف مكتوف الايدي او ح يعمل المستحيل ليجعل ابنه يعيش حتى لو مات بدلا عنه .

افترض مثلا ، الابن عمل حادثة بتهوره في السواقة ومطلوب نقل كبد او قلب ليعيش ، ما موقف الاب المحب ؟؟

تقدر تقولي ؟؟


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2009)

1- يا عزيزي...أنا أرثوذكسي و لذلك أسعد بأنك تأتيني بتفاسير من الآباء...
فقط أسأل عن شيء لم أفهمه و ليس عن شيء غير مقتنع به...

2- حسناً...لن أقول أني عالم لاهوتي لكني أيضاً لست جاهلاً...و أنا من محبي دراسة اللاهوت و العقيدة...

لذلك دعني أسأل شيئاً:

تذكر بالطبع مثل العجينة التي فسدت كلها...هذا المثل الذي نشبه به انتقال الطبيعة من ىدم و حواء إلى أولادهم...

المسيح أخذ جسداً من هذه العجينة...لكنه تطهر بالروح القدس
إلى أي مدى هذه العبارة صحيحة (أو إن كانت خاطئة...صححها لي)

2- لم تتطرق إلى المعمودية و ما تفعل بالضبط...يعني ما الحالة التي تنقلنا إليها...أو ما الميزة بالتحديد التي أخذناها فيها؟

أنا فاهم معظم الكلام كويس...لكن بس عايز أسأل عن النقطتين دول بالتحديد

شكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> 1- يا عزيزي...أنا أرثوذكسي و لذلك أسعد بأنك تأتيني بتفاسير من الآباء...
> فقط أسأل عن شيء لم أفهمه و ليس عن شيء غير مقتنع به...
> 
> 2- حسناً...لن أقول أني عالم لاهوتي لكني أيضاً لست جاهلاً...و أنا من محبي دراسة اللاهوت و العقيدة...



*عزيزى 
كل المقدمة التى كتبتها لم اكتبها لك على الإطلاق ولا كلمة واحدة منها حتى 
بل انا اعلم الى من اوجه هذة الرسالة

وليست لك


عجبتنى جدا مشاركتك دى وهارد بأسلوب خاص بى واسمه الرد النقدى 
هاعلم لك على مفتاح الخطأ فى السؤال وانت هاتعرف الإجابة بسرعة لأنك ذكى
* 



> تذكر بالطبع مثل العجينة التي فسدت كلها...هذا المثل الذي نشبه به انتقال الطبيعة من ىدم و حواء إلى أولادهم...
> 
> المسيح أخذ جسداً *من هذه العجينة*...لكنه تطهر بالروح القدس


*

هنا ما باللون الاحمر هو المشكلة ذاتها

فالمسيح لم يأخذ من هذة العجينة ابدا

بل أخذ من تطهير العذراء بالروح القدس ومن تظليل الآب

فالمسيح لم يأخذ من هذة العجينة ولكنه أخذ نفس العجينة 

لاحظ الفرق بين التعبيرين

*


> 2- لم تتطرق إلى المعمودية و ما تفعل بالضبط...يعني ما الحالة التي تنقلنا إليها...أو ما الميزة بالتحديد التي أخذناها فيها؟
> 
> أنا فاهم معظم الكلام كويس...لكن بس عايز أسأل عن النقطتين دول بالتحديد



*حبيبى صدقنى انا فاكر نقطة المعمودية ومش هاسيبها 

لكن انا بنظم الحوار بخيث انك تركز اوى فى كل نقطة لوحدها
*​


----------



## roanyashry (23 ديسمبر 2009)

انا متابع معكم الحوار الرب يبارككم
ولكن لي سؤال بسيط قد عرضه الاخ جوني فى وسط كلامه وللان لم اقرأ اجابة واضحة له وهو

ان آدم قبل السقوط طبيعته البشرية كانت غير قابلة للموت وغير عارفة للخير والشر 

وبعد السقوط طبيعته اصبحت قابلة للموت واصبح عارفا للخير والشر 

فهل المسيح أخذ طبيعة آدم قبل السقوط (الغير قابلة للموت) والغير عارفة للخير والشر أم ماذا؟
شكرا للاخ مولكا كلامك اكثر من رائع الرب يبارك حياتك :286:


----------



## roanyashry (23 ديسمبر 2009)

انا متابع معكم الحوار الرب يبارككم
ولكن لي سؤال بسيط قد عرضه الاخ جوني فى وسط كلامه وللان لم اقرأ اجابة واضحة له وهو

ان آدم قبل السقوط طبيعته البشرية كانت غير قابلة للموت وغير عارفة للخير والشر 

وبعد السقوط طبيعته اصبحت قابلة للموت واصبح عارفا للخير والشر 

فهل المسيح أخذ طبيعة آدم قبل السقوط (الغير قابلة للموت) والغير عارفة للخير والشر أم ماذا؟
شكرا للاخ مولكا كلامك اكثر من رائع الرب يبارك حياتك :286:


----------



## roanyashry (23 ديسمبر 2009)

انا متابع معكم الحوار الرب يبارككم
ولكن لي سؤال بسيط قد عرضه الاخ جوني فى وسط كلامه وللان لم اقرأ اجابة واضحة له وهو
ان آدم قبل السقوط طبيعته البشرية كانت غير قابلة للموت وغير عارفة للخير والشر 
وبعد السقوط طبيعته اصبحت قابلة للموت واصبح عارفا للخير والشر 
فهل المسيح أخذ طبيعة آدم قبل السقوط (الغير قابلة للموت) والغير عارفة للخير والشر أم ماذا؟
شكرا للاخ مولكا كلامك اكثر من رائع الرب يبارك حياتك :286:


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 ديسمبر 2009)

roanyashry قال:


> انا متابع معكم الحوار الرب يبارككم
> ولكن لي سؤال بسيط قد عرضه الاخ جوني فى وسط كلامه وللان لم اقرأ اجابة واضحة له وهو
> ان آدم قبل السقوط طبيعته البشرية كانت غير قابلة للموت وغير عارفة للخير والشر
> وبعد السقوط طبيعته اصبحت قابلة للموت واصبح عارفا للخير والشر
> ...



*أهلا بك عزيزى الفاضل
رغم انى اجبت لكن علىّ الإعادة

المسيح لم يأخذ طبيعة أدم قبل السقوطلأن طبيعته لم تكن قد فستد بعد والمسيح أخذها بعد السقوط 

ها تسألنى 
طيب يبقى لمسيح أخد الطبيعة الفاسدة بتاعتنا ؟

اقول نعم

ولكن اخذه هو للطبيعة بتاعتنا مغاير عن أخذنا نحن للطبيعة بتاعتنا
إزاى ؟؟؟

احنا مولودين من اب بشرى عادى وام بشرى عادى

لكن المسيح ليس هكذا

فهو حمل الطبيعة الفاسدة كرداء للبشرية كلها وليس لأنه خاطئ

واكرر المثل الذى قله علّه يُفيد

**اعطى لك مثال بسيط

لاعب كرة قدم حرييييييييف اوى اوى اوى شاف فرقة بتتغلب فى ماتش 50 - 0 وشاف ان حالة اللاعبون النفسة سيئة جدا جدا جدا فحزن وقرر انه هايلبس فانلة الفريق المغلوب ويلعب له ويغلب الفريق الذى فاز اولا

فالفانلة هنا هى هذا الجسد

واما الطبيعة الفاسدة فهى عضوية هذا اللاعب فى الفريق 
إذ ان اللاعب ليس مقيدا فى الفريق ( المسيح فى الطبيعة البشرية ) ولكنه أمر وقتى لبس الفانلة ( الجسد ) وقام بتقديم الفور للفريق الذى لعب له بأنه هو الذى جعله يفوز وبالتالى رفع من حالة اللاعبون المعنوية



سامحنى كدة الموضوع قلب ماتشات

ههههههه*

*عندما تصل هذة النقطة ننتقل الى أخرى*​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*هل مسموح لي بالمشاركة ؟ *

*إن كان نعم في سؤال للزميل الفاضل مولكا*

*أنا فهمت من الحوار الدائر أن الإنسان لم يتحمل خطيئة آدم ولكنه تحمل طبية فاسد .*

*فالمولود الصغير مولود بطبيعة فاسدة وكل إنسان مشى على الأرض يحمل طبيعة فاسدة حتى السيد يسوع يحملها لكنه يختلف عنا ... وحتى التعميد لا يجعل الإنسان بارا مُطلقا ً*

*فسؤالي إذا سمحت : *
*هل هناك ما يدل من الكتاب المقدس أن كل إنسان طبيعته فاسدة ؟*
*هل السيدة العدرا وبولس وجميع الأباء والرسل يحملون طبائع فاسدة ؟*

*أرجوا أن تتقبلوني بصدر رحب*

*وشكرا*


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *هل هناك ما يدل من الكتاب المقدس أن كل إنسان طبيعته فاسدة ؟*
> *هل السيدة العدرا وبولس وجميع الأباء والرسل يحملون طبائع فاسدة ؟*
> 
> *أرجوا أن تتقبلوني بصدر رحب*
> ...


 
الكل ، الجميع ، فسدوا ، بدون استثناء ولا واحد 
(الكل قد زاغوا معا فسدوا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد)
(مزمور 14: 3)

حتى العذراء مريم تقول :
(فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب 47 وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلّصي.)
(لوقا 1: 46- 47)

فهي تفرح بالله مخلصها من ماذا ؟؟


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> فالمسيح لم يأخذ من هذة العجينة ابدا
> 
> بل أخذ من تطهير العذراء بالروح القدس ومن تظليل الآب
> 
> ...





هممم...لكن أليس المطلوب أن يأخذ من نفس العجينة؟
و إلا فلماذا أصلاً التجسد من العذراء...لماذا لم يخلق لنفسه جسداً جديداً؟ (إجابة هذا السؤال ستفيدني كثيراً)

لس تعليق صغير أيضاً عن مثل الماتش:

تقول أنه أمر وقتي...لكن أليس الفرق بين التجسد و بين ظهورات العهد القديم أن التجسد دائم؟

شكراً لك أخي​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 ديسمبر 2009)

> *هل مسموح لي بالمشاركة ؟ *
> 
> *إن كان نعم في سؤال للزميل الفاضل مولكا*



*أكيد نعم فأنت فاضل جدا ويسعدنى مشاركاتك سواء بالسؤال او المناقشة او النقد
فالكل هنا يتعلم ولا احد فينا لا يحتاج الى العلم *




> *أنا فهمت من الحوار الدائر أن الإنسان لم يتحمل خطيئة آدم ولكنه تحمل طبية فاسد .*



*صحيح عزيزى أصبت فعلا ...*



> *فالمولود الصغير مولود بطبيعة فاسدة وكل إنسان مشى على الأرض يحمل طبيعة فاسدة حتى السيد يسوع يحملها لكنه يختلف عنا ... وحتى التعميد لا يجعل الإنسان بارا مُطلقا ً*


*سوف اعلق بالترتيب على الكمات الملونة باللون الأحمر

**1. " كل " نعم كل من مشى على الأرض يحمل طبيعة فاسده ( قبل العماد ) إلا إلا إلا إلا إلا المسيح لأنه لم يولد من علاقة طبيعية بين رجل وإمرأة بل من الله الآب ومن الروح القدس*​*
كما قال لها الملاك جبرائيل*


[q-bible]*فاجاب الملاك و قال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله 
(لو  1 :  35)*[/q-bible]

*2. " بارا مطلقا " البر المطلق هو لله فقط فقط فقط ولا يوجد اى كائن من كان اى كان انسان ام غير انسان حتى العذراء التى يتهموننا اننا نعبدها فهى مثل ساشر البشر فى الجسد وتحتاج الى الخلاص الذى من ابنها الله !!

*​*بل وايضا اقول لك حتى ان الملائكة ليسوا ابرارا امام إذا ما قورنوا ببر الله
*

[q-bible]*هوذا عبيده لا ياتمنهم و الى ملائكته ينسب حماقة 
(اي  4 :  18)*[/q-bible]





> *هل هناك ما يدل من الكتاب المقدس أن كل إنسان طبيعته فاسدة ؟*



*بالتأكيد فكل عقيدة مسيحية اصلها الكتاب المقدس وراسخة فيه *

* بالإضافة الى الآيات التى قدمها أخى نيو مان اقدم لك تلك الأية و أن احتجت اكثر اوفيك*

[q-bible]*من اجل ذلك كانما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم و بالخطية الموت و هكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطا الجميع 
(رو  5 :  12)*
[/q-bible]






> *هل السيدة العدرا وبولس وجميع الأباء والرسل يحملون طبائع فاسدة ؟*


*
طبيعة فاسدة ( اى ليست بارة بر مطلق ) نعم و لكنهم اطهار وابرار البر النسبى الذى يتماشى مع كونهم بنو البشر !*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 ديسمبر 2009)

> هممم...لكن أليس المطلوب أن يأخذ *من* نفس العجينة؟


*
كلمة " مِن " هنا تجعلنى اجيبك بالرفض التام

لأن المسيح كان يجب ان يأخذ نفس العجينة و ليس من نفس العجينة !!

هل ادركت خطورة حرف الجر هذا ؟؟؟

نحن نقول فى القداس الإلهى

شابهنا فى كل شئ ما خلى ( ما عدا ) الخطية وحدها !

*


> و إلا فلماذا أصلاً التجسد من العذراء...لماذا لم يخلق لنفسه جسداً جديداً؟ (إجابة هذا السؤال ستفيدني كثيراً)



*حسنا طالما ستفيدك فسوف اتفصل فيها

التأنس من العذراء ( وليس التجسد ) هو لكى يكون انسانا كاملا فى صفاته الإنسانية الكاملة فيستطيع ان يقدم فداء ابدى كامل عن الإنسان الذى أخطأ وكل الخليقة 

ولكنه لايحمل اى غش ( خطية ) لأنه ليس من الطبيعة هذة بل هو آخذها فقط

لم يخلق لنفسه جسدا ( هذة بدعة قديمة ) لأنه من الطبيعى ان يكون مساوِ للإنسان تماما فالإنسان خُلق مرة واحدة بطريقة واحدة فقط ولم يخُلق آخر سواه بنفس الطريقة** حتى حواء لم تُخلق بنفس طريقته 

فلهذا لايمكن ان يَخلق لنفسه جسدا وسببا آخر انه فى هذة الحالة ماذا يكون نسبه ؟؟ وايضا سببا آخر ( الخلاص هو من اليهود ) فكيف يكون من اليهود إذا كان خالق لنفسه جسدا !!

طبعا هناك اسباب كثيرة جدا ولكن ان اكتفيت بهذة تكون قد فهمت المغزى جيدا

*


> تقول أنه أمر وقتي...لكن أليس الفرق بين التجسد و بين ظهورات العهد القديم أن التجسد دائم؟
> 
> شكراً لك أخي



*انا اقصد هنا بالتجسد ، الجسد الذى أخذه من العذراء حتى اتم الفداء

فبالطبع المسيح تجسده دائم معنا وقبلنا وبعدنا 

انت صحيح بالطبع فى هذة النقطة


*​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً يا عزيزي...

لا يبقى لي سوى تلك النقطتين:

1- أتمنى لو تتفصل كثيراً في نقطة (لماذا لم يخلق لنفسه جسداً جديداً)...

هذه هي أسئلتي فيها:
- الخلاص من اليهود...كانت هذه النبوة لأنه سيأتي من العذراء مريم...
لكن ما أقصده أن الله رتب لعمل الفداء بطريقة معينة منذ الأزل...و على أساسها بعث نبوات...و ليس أنه أعطى نبوات ثم سعى لتحقيقها...

إذاً فموضوع النسب و غيره له سبب آخر غير تحقيق النبوة...لأنه في الحقيقة النبوة هي المبنية على الحدث و ليس العكس...
بل إن كان هذا هو السبب الوحيد فنكون ننسب للمسيح محاولته اتخاذ المجد و هو الذي لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون مساوياً لله...
إذاً فما باقي الأسباب؟

2- لم نتطرق بعد إلى نقطة المعمودية


----------



## omar210 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> وهل قلنا ان الذنب يورث ،او ان المسيح ورث ذنبا ؟؟
> 
> المسيح بريء وطاهر وبار ، وهو مات بدلا عنّا ، بالفداء
> 
> ...


 

وانا ايضا لم اقل ان المسيح ورث ذنبا بل كل من ولد من البشرية قبل مجئ المسيح كان ملطخا

بخطيئة ادم الى ان  جاء المسيح وازال هذا الذنب بالصلب (هذا الذى تقولونه) اذن فهذا معناه ان الذنب 

يورث

اما بالنسبه للقصة التى ذكرتها احب اقولك ان الاب شخص عادى لا يعرف الغيب اذا كان قد علم

من قبل بان ابنه فى الوقت الفلانى فى الساعة الفلانية سوف يكون فى خطر سيمنعه من عمل 

الخلطه  ويمنعه من الخروج من البيت حتى لا يقع حادث السيارة 

فالاب هنا لا يعلم الغيب لذلك تلهف على انقاذ ابنه      فهمت


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الاهوت و الناسوت ؟ بتفصيل اكتر*

ارجو نقل الردود دي و المناقشه في موضوع الخطيئه الاصليه و الفداء لموضوع مستقل عن هناااااااااااااااااااا

و محدش يقولي تهرب و خوف و الاسطوانات دي

انا مش عايزه التشتيت فحسب

و شكرا لكم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الاهوت و الناسوت ؟ بتفصيل اكتر*



> وانا ايضا لم اقل ان المسيح ورث ذنبا بل كل من ولد من البشرية قبل مجئ المسيح كان ملطخا بخطيئة ادم الى ان جاء المسيح وازال هذا الذنب بالصلب (هذا الذى تقولونه) اذن فهذا معناه ان الذنب يورث


لا نحن لم نقول ان المسيح ازال ذنب ادم ..
اقرأ عن المسيحية وتعلم .. قبل ان تنسب لنا ما لا نقوله



> اما بالنسبه للقصة التى ذكرتها احب اقولك ان الاب شخص عادى لا يعرف الغيب اذا كان قد علم
> من قبل بان ابنه فى الوقت الفلانى فى الساعة الفلانية سوف يكون فى خطر سيمنعه من عمل
> الخلطه ويمنعه من الخروج من البيت حتى لا يقع حادث السيارة
> فالاب هنا لا يعلم الغيب لذلك تلهف على انقاذ ابنه فهمت


 
John 3:16 ​​​لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. ​
​ 
هدف نزول المسيح اصلا هو الفداء . يعنى جاء ليموت عنا .. مش بس كده .. اختار الصليب كمان ..من قبل نزوله على الارض
اقرأ جيدا فى الاناجيل .. لترى ان المسيح كان يعلم وقت موته وكان ينبأ التلاميذ بذلك
أقرا جيدا العهد القديم وخاصة المزمور المسيانى ( انا متأكد انك متعرفهوش ) لتعرف ان الله قرر النزول و اختار الصليب للفداء منذ ان اخطأ ادم ..


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 ديسمبر 2009)

> وانا ايضا لم اقل ان المسيح ورث ذنبا بل كل من ولد من البشرية قبل مجئ المسيح كان ملطخا بخطيئة ادم الى ان جاء المسيح وازال هذا الذنب بالصلب (هذا الذى تقولونه) اذن فهذا معناه ان الذنب يورث


لا نحن لم نقول ان المسيح ازال ذنب ادم ..
اقرأ عن المسيحية وتعلم .. قبل ان تنسب لنا ما لا نقوله


> اما بالنسبه للقصة التى ذكرتها احب اقولك ان الاب شخص عادى لا يعرف الغيب اذا كان قد علم
> من قبل بان ابنه فى الوقت الفلانى فى الساعة الفلانية سوف يكون فى خطر سيمنعه من عمل
> الخلطه ويمنعه من الخروج من البيت حتى لا يقع حادث السيارة  فالاب هنا لا يعلم الغيب لذلك تلهف على انقاذ ابنه فهمت


John 3:16 
لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. ​

هدف نزول المسيح اصلا هو الفداء . يعنى جاء ليموت عنا .. مش بس كده .. اختار الصليب كمان ..من قبل نزوله على الارض
اقرأ جيدا فى الاناجيل .. لترى ان المسيح كان يعلم وقت موته وكان ينبأ التلاميذ بذلك
أقرا جيدا العهد القديم وخاصة المزمور المسيانى ( انا متأكد انك متعرفهوش ) لتعرف ان الله قرر النزول و اختار الصليب للفداء منذ ان اخطأ ادم ..


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2009)

omar210 قال:


> وانا ايضا لم اقل ان المسيح ورث ذنبا بل كل من ولد من البشرية قبل مجئ المسيح كان ملطخا
> 
> بخطيئة ادم الى ان  جاء المسيح وازال هذا الذنب بالصلب (هذا الذى تقولونه) اذن فهذا معناه ان الذنب
> 
> ...



لا يا عزيزي...الموضوع ليس كذلك

الله خلق الإنسان ليحبه و يعيش معه...و لكن هذا يستدعي الحرية...إنه يريد أن الإنسان يحبه بكامل إرادته...

أتريد أن تعرف لماذا؟ سأقول لك مثال رائع...تشعر به بنفسك...

ما الفرق بين عروسة تقول أحبك و I Love You  بكل لغات العالم...
أو أن يأتي ابنك بكامل إرادته، و يقول لك: أحبك...و في نفس الوقت، ابنك يجب أن تعطيه حريته...بمعنى انه إن أراد ألا يحبك فهو حر...و إلا صار كالعروسة اللعبة...أرجو تكون فهمت!

أدركت الفرق؟!


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ثانياً من فضلك غير اسم الموضوع لأنه بالضبط مثل موضوع لي و لا أريد أن يحتار الآخرين في الوصول إليه لأنني لم أنته بعد


----------



## omar210 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الاهوت و الناسوت ؟ بتفصيل اكتر*

صديق قديم يتساءل : *كيف يرضى الله بتقديم المسيح على الصليب كذبيحة أضحية بشرية لا حيوانية ؟.. ثم ما هي العلاقة بين صليب المسيح ومطالب عدل الله ..* 
صديقي القارئ . . دعني أبيّن لك أولاً بأقصى ما يمكن من تبسيط معنى الفداء في المسيحية في ضوء فلسفة الصليب ( إن جاز التعبير ) فذلك يسهّل عليك وعلى غيرك استيعاب مبدأ الصليب وماله من علاقة بعدل الله :
فنحن كبني آدم أُصبنا بداءٍ عمانا جميعاً بلا استثناء ، ولم يفلت من هذا الداء انسان واحد … وهذا الداء يسميه كتاب الله سواء في التوراة او الانجيل " *الخطية* "

فنحن جميعاً توراثنا في دمائنا من أبينا آدم *طبيعة الخطية* ، بعد سقوطه في معصية الله

. والخطية غرست فينا *الميل إلى الإثم* في *الفكر والقول والعمل* . وهذا الواقع الذي نعيشه كبشر لا يستطيع أن ينكره أحد لأن ظواهر الخطية واضحة ملموسة تحت نور الشمس …
فالخطية سافرة في الشارع ، في البيت ، في المكتب ، في المصنع ، في مداخلات الناس وتعاملهم اليومي مع بعضهم البعض .
http://livingwater.jeeran.com/elfeda.htm


اظن الكلام ده بردوا مش من عندى


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الاهوت و الناسوت ؟ بتفصيل اكتر*



omar210 قال:


> فنحن جميعاً توراثنا في دمائنا من أبينا آدم *طبيعة الخطية* ، بعد سقوطه في معصية الله


 
يا حبيبي افهم ما تقصه وتلصقه 
الكلام غير متعارض ما ما نقوله ولكنه مكتوب بصيغة اخرى 
(طبيعة الخطية ) وليس ( الخطية ) وليس ( اجرة الخطية ) 
طبيعة الخطية اي الطبيعة الفاسدة التي تخطيء .

فهمت والا محتاج شرح اضافي ، بطلوا القص واللصق بصورة مبتورة واقرأ الموضوع كله وافهمه الاول .


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا مش فاهم فين الموضوع الأساسى ابدا

ارجو التنظيم
*


----------



## omar210 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

وهل صلب الله ليغفر لكم ذنوبكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 ديسمبر 2009)

omar210 قال:


> وهل صلب الله ليغفر لكم ذنوبكم


 
لو عاوز تفهم يا عزيزي ، لا تقفز من سؤال الى سؤال بدون ان نتحقق من اجابة السؤال الاول 

نحن الان نتكلم عن ( الطبيعة الخاطئة ) هل اصبحت هذه الجزئية واضحة امامك لننتقل الى سؤال آخر ؟؟


----------



## omar210 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

واضحه لكن لى سؤال هل الاب هو الابن


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 ديسمبر 2009)

omar210 قال:


> واضحه لكن لى سؤال هل الاب هو الابن


 
عزيزي قلت لك توقف عن القفز بين الاسئلة حتى نجيب على السؤال المطروح !!!

عودة : قلنا ان الانسان يرث الطبيعة الخاطئة ، اذا كل انسان يحاسب على خطيته ، هل انتهينا من هذه النقطة ؟؟

النقطة التالية : هل كل انسان اخطأ بنفسه ، ام هناك انسان لم يخطيء في حياته ولو لمرة واحدة ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*عجبى*



> وهل صلب الله ليغفر لكم ذنوبكم



*ورد نيو مان وقال*



> لا تقفز من سؤال الى سؤال بدون ان نتحقق من اجابة السؤال الاول



*فقام مغير الموضوع كله وقال*



> واضحه لكن لى سؤال هل الاب هو الابن




*وكأننا بنقول له ماتغيرش السؤال لكن غير الموضوع*










> النقطة التالية : هل كل انسان اخطأ بنفسه ، ام هناك انسان لم يخطيء في حياته ولو لمرة واحدة ؟؟



*رائع انها نقطة هامة جدا*​


----------



## omar210 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ياسلام متزعلش نفسك جاوب على السؤالين


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 ديسمبر 2009)

omar210 قال:


> ياسلام متزعلش نفسك جاوب على السؤالين




*رجاء ارتقى بمستوى كلامك الى مستوى ارقى من هذا

فلسنا على المصاطب نلعب

ارتقى بأسلوب حوارك
*​


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا مش فاهم...من شوية كان فيه موضوعين بنفس الاسم و دلوقتي واحد متداخل فيه الأخ الذي أصلاً يحتاج إلى شرح العقيدة المسيحية من البداية...


خليكم معايا أنا معلش...
يبقى لنا نقطتين عزيزي مولكا:



johnnie قال:


> شكراً يا عزيزي...
> 
> 1- أتمنى لو تتفصل كثيراً في نقطة (لماذا لم يخلق لنفسه جسداً جديداً)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*بداية انا مش فاهم مشاركتك
هل تريد ان اتفصل فى شرح اول نقطة ام تريد ان اجب على الأسئلة المطروحة فى اول نقطة فقط ؟؟

*


> - الخلاص من اليهود...كانت هذه النبوة لأنه سيأتي من العذراء مريم...


*وهل لو خلق لنفسه جسدا جديدا سيكون ذلك الجسد له اصل من اليهود ؟؟؟*



> لكن ما أقصده أن الله رتب لعمل الفداء بطريقة معينة منذ الأزل...و على أساسها بعث نبوات...و ليس أنه أعطى نبوات ثم سعى لتحقيقها...


*هذا صحيح ما المشكلة فيه ؟؟*



> إذاً فموضوع النسب و غيره له سبب آخر غير تحقيق النبوة...لأنه في الحقيقة النبوة هي المبنية على الحدث و ليس العكس...


*
حبيبى ركز معى

اولا منذ ان أخطأ آدم والله أخبره انه سيأتى من نسل المراءة فهذة نبوة من لحظة السقوط وليس فقط انه من اليهود بل وايضا فالعهد كله مع اسحق ، كيف يبتمم إن جاء من غير البشر ؟؟

وكيف سيبقى بشرى إن لم يكن بشرا منهم ؟؟
*


> إذاً فما باقي الأسباب؟


*
*

*الخلاص من نسل المرأه وهذا يتعارض مع خلق جسد جديد 
*
*النسب لابد ان يكون معروفا لدى اليهود ليكون مستحق ان يطبق عليه الشريعة بالموت فى حالة الخطأ وهذا ايضا يضاد لم خلق جسد جديدا*
*كيف سيحيا بين الناس ويعرفونه ان كان من جسد جديد لا يعرفون اصله ؟*
*كيف يحقق رموز العهد القديم كلها ( خروف الفصح و و و و  و) إن كان من غير اليهود ؟؟؟*
*هناك اسباب اخرى كثيرة ولكن الفكرة نفسها *​*
لماذا يكون المسيح له جسدا جديدا ؟؟*​​


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا أريد هذه الأسباب العديدة...

أريد الأسباب غير تتميم النبوات...
لم تفهمني عزيزي مولكا...أقول إن هناك أسباب ما جعلت الله يرتب الأمر بطريقة ما...و على أساس هذه الطريقة بعث بالنبوات...

فهو لم يرسل نبوات ثم جلس يخطط كيف ينفذ ما تكلم به...

أنا أريد الأسباب العقائدية لماذا لم يخلق لنفسه جسداً جديداً..
( و وقتها لم يكن ليرسل تلك النبوات بل غيرها)


"وكيف سيبقى بشرى إن لم يكن بشرا *منـ*ـهم ؟؟"

أليس هذا بالضبط ما قلنا أنه لابد أن يأخذ *من* نفس العجينة؟!



شكراً


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

> أنا أريد هذه الأسباب العديدة...


*

أنا بالفعل وضعت اسباب وانت لم تعلق عليها فبالتالى منعا للتشتيت نمسك سبب سبب 


كان سؤالك عن لية المسيح مايخلقش لنفسه جسد آخر 
وانا هاضع سبب سبب ونناقشه سوا
* 



*لكى يكون من نفس الجنس الذى أخطأ قديما*
*
هذا هو اول سبب تفضل بمناقشته ...*



> أريد الأسباب غير تتميم النبوات...


*

هذة جملة غريبة جدا
إذ ان النبوات هى التى وضعها الله نفسه لى لسان الأنبياء لعلمه السابق بمكان واسلوب ووقت تجسده 

فكيف لا احدث عنها وهى اصلا التى وضعها الله للبشر لكى يتوقعوا مجيئه ؟؟؟*




> لم تفهمني عزيزي مولكا...أقول إن هناك أسباب ما جعلت الله يرتب الأمر بطريقة ما...و على أساس هذه الطريقة بعث بالنبوات...



*مازلت لا افهم ما هى الطريقة الما التى استخدمها اصلا لكى يكون لها اسباب ما

سؤالك غيير مفهوم وسؤال افتراضى فقط


النبوات تصف فكر الله وعلمه السابق لما سيحدث ولكنها لنا بمثابة إعلانات*​


> فهو لم يرسل نبوات ثم جلس يخطط كيف ينفذ ما تكلم به...


*

فعلا هذا صحيح
بل العكس

فهو يعلم ما سوف ينفذه ولذلك ارسل نبوات على الأنبياء لننتظر مجئ الرب 

ما المشكلة فى هذا ؟؟

*


> أنا أريد الأسباب العقائدية لماذا لم يخلق لنفسه جسداً جديداً..


*
طيب اديك سؤال محرج جدا

قل لى
هذا الجسد الجديد سوف يكون فى حالة ( قبل سقوط آدم ) ام فى حالة ( بعد السقوط ) ؟؟
السؤال بشكل آخر

هذا الجسد الجديد ما علاقته بالبشرية الموجودة فعلا ؟؟؟

لو اجبت على هذين السؤالين تنحل المشكلة

*


> "وكيف سيبقى بشرى إن لم يكن بشرا *منـ*ـهم ؟؟"
> 
> أليس هذا بالضبط ما قلنا أنه لابد أن يأخذ *من* نفس العجينة؟!


*

لا بالطبع
فالعجينه هنا فاسدة

منهم اى من نفس الجوهر الإنسانى ولكن ليس فاسد ، تقول لى لماذا ليس فاسد ؟ ، ارد واقول لأنه لم يأتى من زرع بشر فلم يحدث له فساد


ابسطها لك

الجوهر الإنسانى + الفساد = اى انسان على سطح الأرض ( غير المسيح )
الجوهر الإنسانى + عدم الفساد = المسيح فقط ( غير اى انسان )

افهم المعادلتان سوف تنحل المشكلة


المسيح مشترك معنا ، مشترك فى ماذا ؟؟

مشترك فى الكينونة الإنسانية عامة

لماذا لم يشترك معنا فى ورث الفساد ؟؟

لأنه لم يأتى بالطريقة العادية للإنجاب 

ما الدليل ؟

*[q-bible]* الروح القدس يحل عليك *[/q-bible]​* ( الروح يحل على العذراء ليطهر مستودعها ليتم الحبل به دون دنس )


 *[q-bible]* قوة العلي تظللك *[/q-bible]​* ( الآب )

*[Q-BIBLE]​
*فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله*
* (لو  1 :  35)*​[/Q-BIBLE]


*بصراحة لا اجد اروع من هذة الأية


طريقان هم : العذراء ( تم تطهيرها من الروح القدس ) + ( الآب ) = قدوس ( ابن الله )


ببساطة

الآب و الروح القدس (اللاهوت) + مريم العذراء (الناسوت) = قدوس (لأنه من الأب وطهير الروح القدس) + **انسان (لأنه من العذراء)*
*
هل وصلت الفكرة ؟؟


حقيقى

عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد 
(1تي  3 :  16)
 
*​


----------



## نهل (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ارجع بكم قليلا الي الخلف

*



ملحوظة : اسأل كما تريد وكرر السؤال كما تريد الى ان تثبت الفكرة لديك

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا سؤالي الخطيئه من ماذا اقصد من الذي ارتكب الخطيئه ؟ تلتحقنا العنه الي ان تتم المعموديه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مناقشه حلوه يا جماعه بس سؤال لاني قالقانه اسئل في النقطه دي

هل يجوز ليا ان اسئل عن اصل العقيده الكاثوليكيه الحبل بلا دنس ام ان دا مخالف

شكرا لكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

نهل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا ارجع بكم قليلا الي الخلف
> 
> *
> انا سؤالي الخطيئه من ماذا اقصد من الذي ارتكب الخطيئه ؟ تلتحقنا العنه الي ان تتم المعموديه*




*رجاء وضحى سؤالك 
*



> هل يجوز ليا ان اسئل عن اصل العقيده الكاثوليكيه الحبل بلا دنس ام ان دا مخالف


*
السؤال عن عقيدة معينة فى طائفة معينة هذا مخالف ، اما لو تريدى ان تسألى عن عقيدة فى الكتاب المقدس عامة فلك مطلق الحريقة ؟؟

دام الرب معكى*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

لا انا عايزه اسئل عنها كعقيده صرفه مش السؤال عن الطائفه ذاتها

و دا لتصحيح بعض المفاهيم

شكرا لك مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*تفضلى بالسؤال الكتابى*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

افضل ان يكون في موضوع مستقل

و شكرا لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

نهل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا ارجع بكم قليلا الي الخلف
> 
> 
> *انا سؤالي الخطيئه من ماذا اقصد من الذي ارتكب الخطيئه ؟ تلتحقنا العنه الي ان تتم المعموديه*


 
كل انسان يحاسب على خطيئته التي فعلها بنفسه .
ما هي الخطية ؟؟ ترك طاعة الله ووصيته وكسرها لكي اعيش بارادتي الخاصة ( في هذه الحالة انا مخدوع لاني اكون وقتها تحت ارادة الشيطان الخاصة وليس تحت ارادة الله ولا حتى تحت ارادتي الخاصة ) .

اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة واضحة الان .


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2009)

حلو أوي الكلام...

لكن أنت أثرت سؤال:

"قل لى هذا الجسد الجديد سوف يكون فى حالة ( قبل سقوط آدم ) ام فى حالة ( بعد السقوط ) ؟؟"

سابقاً كنت لأقول بعد السقوط..بدليل أنه يجوع و يموت...لكنه تغلب على هذا الفساد بلاهوته...

لكن منتظر الإجابة الدقيقة...


لكن أفهم منك: أنه أخذ الجوهر الإنساني لكن لم تصله الخطية لأن الروح القدس حل عليها و قوة العلي ظللتها...
أليس كذلك؟ يعني هذا العامل هو ما جعل المسيح بلا دنس...و طبعاً قداسة الله أقوى من أي خطية

إلى أي مدى أنا صح؟


أما عن موضوع النبوات:
قصدي أن موضوع النسب و نسل المرأة و غيره مترتب على ما رتبه الله...و ليس العكس...
يعني الله لم يقل أن المخلص سيأتي من نسل المرأة و من اليهود و بناء على ذلك أخذ جسد...

لذلك فهناك سبب آخر لذلك..و أعتقد أنك أجبته عندما قلت: "ليكون منا"


تساؤلي الأخير هو عن كيف وصل الموت و الجوع و الحزن و كل مظاهر الضعف البشري  لجسد المسيح رغم عدم وصول الخطية له؟

شكراً يا عزيزي و معلش تعبتك معايا...


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

> لكن أفهم منك: أنه أخذ الجوهر الإنساني لكن لم تصله الخطية لأن الروح القدس حل عليها و قوة العلي ظللتها...
> أليس كذلك؟ يعني هذا العامل هو ما جعل المسيح بلا دنس...*و طبعاً قداسة الله أقوى من أي خطية*


*

انت صح فعلا ولكن لى تعقيب على الجملة الملونة بالأزرق

فالله ليس اقوى من اى خطية لأننا كما شرحنا سابقا ان الخطية اصلا ليست قوة ليكون هناك اقوى منها بل هى ضعف فى حد ذاتها

والله قدوس القداسة المطلقة *



> أما عن موضوع النبوات:
> قصدي أن موضوع النسب و نسل المرأة و غيره مترتب على ما رتبه الله...و ليس العكس...
> يعني الله لم يقل أن المخلص سيأتي من نسل المرأة و من اليهود و بناء على ذلك أخذ جسد...



*هذا صحيح ، هل يوجد بيننا إختلاف ؟؟؟*



> تساؤلي الأخير هو عن كيف وصل الموت و الجوع و الحزن و كل مظاهر الضعف البشري  لجسد المسيح رغم عدم وصول الخطية له؟


*
عزيزى مازلت لن تثبت لديك الفكرة فى فصل ما للناسوت للناسوت وما ترتب على الخطية


الخطية ادخلت الإنسان فى نطاق آخر هو نطاق الزمن ونطاق الزمن هو الضعف فى كل المظاهر

فأتى المسيح وأخذ الحالة ( الضعف بكل مظاهره ) ولكنه لم يأخذ السبب الذى أدى الى هذا الضعف وهو الخطية

لابد ان تفصل فى عقلك بين اخذ المسيح للناسوت و أخذه للشر الذى كان سبب للفساد

هذا شئ وهذا آخر
*


> "قل لى هذا الجسد الجديد سوف يكون فى حالة ( قبل سقوط آدم ) ام فى حالة ( بعد السقوط ) ؟؟"
> 
> *سابقاً كنت لأقول بعد السقوط..بدليل أنه يجوع و يموت...لكنه تغلب على هذا الفساد بلاهوته...*
> 
> لكن منتظر الإجابة الدقيقة...



*الإجابة الدقيقة جدا 
ان هذا السؤال ليس له إجابة على الأطلاق
كعادة اسئلتى
ولكنه هذة المرة بالفعل ليس له إجابة ولهذا قلت عنه انه سؤال محرج
وضعته لك لكى اقتل فيك هذة الفكرة نهائيا
والآن سوف اعتبرك اجب واقول لك لماذا هذة الإجابة لا تصح

انت قلت*



> بعد السقوط..بدليل أنه يجوع و يموت


*وانا اقول ان الإجابة خاطئة 100% والدليل انه لو أخذ جسد جديد بعد السقوط ليس له علاقة بالبشر الموجودين فعلا
يسقط عنه شرط من شروط الفادى وهو ان يكون من نسل الذى أخطأ نفسه

فهنا نتفى هذة الإجابة


لو احببت تكمل فى نفس الإجابات لأبين لك كيف ان هذا السؤال ليس له إجابة
فليكن وإن لم تحب فليكن ايضا

سلام رب السلام مع احبة السلام*​


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جداً...

أنا فهمت و اقتنعت أن المسيح أخذ كل مظاهر الضعف دون السبب (الخطية) و ذلك لأنه القدوس البار، و بره مطلق...
لي تعقيب صغير أننا دائماً نقول أن هناك معرفة للخير و للشر...و الله يعرف الشر لكنه لا يتأثر به مثلنا لأنه القدوس...

"لو احببت تكمل فى نفس الإجابات لأبين لك كيف ان هذا السؤال ليس له إجابة
فليكن وإن لم تحب فليكن ايضا"
لو مافيهاش تعب عليك يبقى أحب طبعاً...

بجد شكراً على تعبك معايا


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

> لي تعقيب صغير أننا دائماً نقول أن هناك معرفة للخير و للشر...و الله يعرف الشر لكنه لا يتأثر به مثلنا لأنه القدوس...


*
هذا موضوع آخر واحب ان اتكلم فيه
ولكن ليس هنا لعدم التشتيت
*


> لو مافيهاش تعب عليك يبقى أحب طبعاً...



*ليس من حقى الحكم بل من حقك انت

لو اقتنعت بكل ما قيل

فليس هناك داعى للإستكمال وإن تريد مناقشة اى امر فليكن 

شكرا لك و صلى لأجل ضعفى*​


----------



## roanyashry (24 ديسمبر 2009)

انا بصراحة معجب جدا بأسلوب الاخ مولكان - قمة فى المنطقية 
وفيه سؤال بصراحة نفسى اجد له اجابة سأفتح موضوع جديد به واتمنى لو فيها تعب من الاخ مولكان الاجابة
أكون شاكر جدا


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *
> هذا موضوع آخر واحب ان اتكلم فيه
> ولكن ليس هنا لعدم التشتيت
> *
> ...



يعني لا زم احراج يعني؟!

يعني أنا اقتنعت بس مش عارف ساعات بحس اني محتاج سنة زيادة...

مش هاكذب عليك أنا فهمت كل حتة لوحدها...بس أنا من النوع اللي يحب بفهم الحاجة من زوايا عديدة..

عشان كده بقولك براحتك...بس يكون كتر خيرك لو جبت أي حاجة تانية هاتساعدني كتير


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> يعني لا زم احراج يعني؟!
> 
> يعني أنا اقتنعت بس مش عارف ساعات بحس اني محتاج سنة زيادة...
> 
> ...




*تمام
كمل 
انا فى الإنتظار عزيزى

انا فقط ما ذكرته كنت اقصد به انك لو اقتنعت تماما فلا داعى لإضاعة الوقت ولكنك بالفعل لم تقتنع
لأن الإنسان عندما يقتنع يقدر ان يتحاجج


منتظر ....
*​


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا يكفيني سبب انه لازم يكون منا...و لذلك ولد من العذراء...و أنه بناء على طريقة ميلاده التي اختارها، و كل تفاصيل حياته التي رتبها بعث نبوات أيضاً ليعرفوه...

و أنه رغم أنه أخذ الضعف البشري في جسده لكنه لم يأخذ سبب ذلك الضعف، أي الخطية، لأن الروح القدس طهر أحشاء العذراء...و أشكرك على هذا الربط الجميل..ز


أنا فعلاً مقتنع و هذه الأسباب كافية جداً...
إنما أنت أثرت فضولي عندما قلت هناك أسباب كثيرة ليولد من العذراء بدلاً من أن يخلق لنفسه جسداً...غير تحقيق النبوات..
و بصراحة مش هاهدا إلا لما أعرف...يعني الفضول بياكلني بصراحة...و إن كنت من الآن مكتفي بالأسباب (مكتفي يعني مقتنع مش زهقت مثلاً)

ناقص بقى تحدد لي بالضبط المعمودية بتعمل لنا إيه بالضبط...


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2009)

آه معلش حاجة كمان...
كنا دايماً نقول ان ربنا عاش بالجسد 33 سنة كاملة عشان يورينا ازاي الانسان يعيش بكمال...
لكن أليس هذا مستحيلاً، إن كان قد فعل هذا بلاهوته؟ يعني أكيد هو مش قصده يعجزنا...


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2009)

> ناقص بقى تحدد لي بالضبط المعمودية بتعمل لنا إيه بالضبط...


*اوك ، طيب افهم من كدا اننا نخش فى السؤال دة و خلاص موضوع الأيباب الأخرى ؟؟*



> آه معلش حاجة كمان...
> كنا دايماً نقول ان ربنا عاش بالجسد 33 سنة كاملة عشان يورينا ازاي الانسان يعيش بكمال...
> لكن أليس هذا مستحيلاً، إن كان قد فعل هذا بلاهوته؟ يعني أكيد هو مش قصده يعجزنا...


*
بص اديك مثال صغير

ربنا بيعلمنا الكمال مش بيأمرنا بالكمال
ربنا بيعلمنا اننا نكون قديسين مش قدوسين
لما يجى دكتور رياضيات ويتجوز ويخلف عيل ولما يبقى عنده 7 سنين وبيذاكر له الحساب بتاعه بيبقى بيعطى له المعلومات صحيحة 100% ولكن ابنه مش بيقدر يفهمها كلها ولا بيقدر يطبقها كلها ، لا ، كل طفل على حسب قدرته وموهبته المعطاه له من الله ، منهم من يفهم 30% منهم أكثر منهم اقل ...





الله اعطانا الكمال كمبتغى نهائى
ولكن كل انسان على قدره


انت تخلط بين الكمال المطلق والكمال النسبى*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 ديسمبر 2009)

يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام حوار اخر حرفنه

يعطيم العافيه يا شباب

و شكرا


----------

